# My Art Journal :D



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Well instead of making all these threads I thought I might aswell make my own journal!!

I am 13 years old and have been drawing for about 4 years. I mainly draw horses but I want to start drawing some other animals!! 
In the past few months I have tried coloured pencils, charcoal, lead pencils and I have purchased some Acrylic paints that I want to start doing a lot of paintings with

I really really want to get better with my drawings/paintings so critique is welcome!!

anyway enough of me talking here is some of my art!!

Drawing of Charlie (a horse we recently sold) - his colouring was sooooo hard to get right!!









sorry that you cant see it very well i will get some better photos in a minute.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here are close ups of the two pictures

Reference photo:









Drawing:










Other Drawing:










Reference Pic:










I know these arnt very good but I will only get better right?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

You. Sold. Charlie!?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

:'( I know we had to cause we had to many horses!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Noooooo!!! I. LOVE. HIM!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Hahaha so do I but my dad said we have to but i am glad to hear that at his new home they want to start using him as a litle driving horse!! He would be so adorable as one I think


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh he would! Nice to hear he went to a good home


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree  thankyou!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is my VERY FIRST attempt at painting!!! It is of my dads horse Red, It is done in acrylic. I know that I stuffed up with the nose and mouth

Any critique is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the horse. What breed is he?

And charlie's colouring looks good.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou PhantomStallion he is a Miniature X Shetland pony


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I never tried acrylic so that is probably 100x better than what I could do.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Well you never know till you try right!! lol


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Right!


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

these are amazing!
i also love drawing horses, and you've done a good job.
one thing you should try doing, is for the pictures of charlie...
i know it can be difficult, but try blending his colours in a bit more.
doing a good job though, looks great!  :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thankyou very much I will try that with my next drawing!!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Which is gonna appear here right?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

haha Yes it will


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That painting is awesome! Also, I love the blending on it as well. Just thinking, Red is bay right? Does he have rusty colour around his muzzle or black?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou Pintotess!! Yes Red is a bay and yeah in the photo his muzzle looked black but I didnt quite get it right :/


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh ok lol! I love it so much!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

That made my day hearing that thankyou!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is the latest painting that I am working on now it is no were near finished but I am happy with it so far


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

That's is gorgeous!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou I will try and get it done tomorow night!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks good so far! Keep it up!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Ellen I have been drawing and havnt had time to finish it off yet but I will get around to it


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

*Nearly Finished!!!*

I am so close to fiinishing all I have to do is add the main and tail. Well thats what I think anyway, if anyone thinks I could improve anything PLEASE tell me as my sister wants to hang it in her room an I want it to look good!!!

with flash









without flash










Close up


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

That is so cool. You are 100% getting better.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou Pantomstallion


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Is it finished yet?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes I have finished it but I havnt been able to take a photo yet.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

